# good or bad deal?



## chobos2 (Jan 17, 2014)

I got 27500 plus health care free education for 3 kids and 1 flight in 1 out in total and repatriation allowance out the country. I'm married. I will also get 10 weeks vacation a year. Is this an ok deal? Ill be living in dubai if I can afford it can I???


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

Do your homework. You might not even be able to rent an apartment for that much money. Also, you didn't mention what the job title is.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at the stickies on here, you'll find lots of useful information and then you'll be able to ask more concise questions. Also, check Dubizzle to get an idea of rents.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Is that 27,500/month or annum?


----------



## chobos2 (Jan 17, 2014)

sorry yeah thats per month


----------

